# Old Logan Lathes



## LJF (May 12, 2016)

I just recently bought a 1941 Logan lathe. Serial number 15151 . My question is how do I tell which model this lathe is???  It's in pretty good shape. I believe the motor,switch,and drive belts have been messed with. It was made before the quick change gearbox so I have a milk crate of different gears. It also appears to be a 9 inch machine . Any help would be appreciated .


----------



## John Hasler (May 12, 2016)

LJF said:


> I just recently bought a 1941 Logan lathe. Serial number 15151 . My question is how do I tell which model this lathe is???  It's in pretty good shape. I believe the motor,switch,and drive belts have been messed with. It was made before the quick change gearbox so I have a milk crate of different gears. It also appears to be a 9 inch machine . Any help would be appreciated .


Might be a 400, but take a look around http://store.lathe.com/machinemanuals.html and see if you can identify it.  Also post some pictures here.


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 12, 2016)

Logan has a table of the different models that may help:

http://www.lathe.com/models.htm

(also check out the FAQ here: http://www.lathe.com/)

Note that there is a forum dedicated to Logan (along with Rockwell and Sheldon) on this Hobby-Machinist web site:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/sheldon-logan-rockwell-machines.93/

_Maybe one of the moderators can move this to the machine specific forum?    _


----------



## eeler1 (May 12, 2016)

At that lathe.com site, you can email Scott Logan and he likely can not only tell you the model, but who that machine was originally sold to.  My guess, based on serial #, is that it is a model 200, sold to the US military.


----------



## OkcGunsammo (Jan 14, 2017)

LJF said:


> I just recently bought a 1941 Logan lathe. Serial number 15151 . My question is how do I tell which model this lathe is???  It's in pretty good shape. I believe the motor,switch,and drive belts have been messed with. It was made before the quick change gearbox so I have a milk crate of different gears. It also appears to be a 9 inch machine . Any help would be appreciated .


I have a 1941 but it a MW #1601


----------



## OkcGunsammo (Jan 14, 2017)

eeler1 said:


> At that lathe.com site, you can email Scott Logan and he likely can not only tell you the model, but who that machine was originally sold to.  My guess, based on serial #, is that it is a model 200, sold to the US military.


I have a 1941 #1601, how would I find out who it was sold too?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 14, 2017)

This table from the Logan web site might help you narrow down what model you have:  

http://www.lathe.com/models.htm


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 14, 2017)

I have a Logan model 210, SN 14769, built in early July of 1941 and sold to Char-Lynn Hydraulics, now a part of Eaton. What's really interesting is that my grandfather worked at Char-Lynn as a machinist back in the 1950's. Who knows, maybe my lathe was operated by my grandfather at some point.

The table that Rich posted should help you figure out which model you have.

To find out the details of when your machine was made, you can also join the Logan Lathes group on Yahoo. If you post your model and serial number there, Scott Logan will usually respond with the approximate date of manufacture and the original purchaser of the machine.

I also took the liberty of moving this thread to the Logan forum where it may receive a little more visibility.


----------



## MBfrontier (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey, LJF.

I have a Logan 200 with serial number 15012.


----------



## LJF (Jan 15, 2017)

MBfrontier said:


> Hey, LJF.
> 
> I have a Logan 200 with serial number 15012.


Cool I'm still working on mine. I have a new motor mounted in place of the old motor. Now working on the drive pullies. Get some belts and I'm ready to run !!! Looking pretty good just a very slow project . Really looking forward to do some projects on it.


----------



## OkcGunsammo (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for the help.  I have the number on the bed but unfortunately it doesn't have the plate MW plate with it. Is there any other way to find out the serial #


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 17, 2017)

OkcGunsammo said:


> Thanks for the help.  I have the number on the bed but unfortunately it doesn't have the plate MW plate with it. Is there any other way to find out the serial #



The number on the bed is the serial number.


----------



## OkcGunsammo (Jan 17, 2017)

I looked at the chart and couldn't finure it out. I talked to a guy with logan and all the info I got was 1941 MW


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 17, 2017)

OK guys, as we all know, no pics, never happened.  Mike


----------



## OkcGunsammo (Jan 17, 2017)

I will be sure to put some up


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 17, 2017)

If you talked or conversed with Scott Logan in writing, and all he told you is that it was a Montgomery Ward machine manufactured in 1941, it is likely that it is the only information he has on it.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 18, 2017)

Logan would not know who the original owner of a Montgomery Ward machine was.  Since it was 1941, Monkey Wards only listed two metal lathes in the catalog.  The "deluxe" model has roller bearings in the headstock and power cross feed.  

Check out page 18:  http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/657/847.pdf

So if it's roller bearing with power cross feed I believe it is a W 700  if it's plain bearing W701


----------



## OkcGunsammo (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey thanks alot for that link. I have the deluxe & I also pick up a old table saw sitting on the side of the my buddies rent house a few years ago and couldn't figure out for the life of me who made it until now!


----------

